
Microsoft and Shell are building a better gas station with AI and IoT - benryon
https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/shell-iot-ai-safety-intelligent-tools-001
======
easytiger
Working link: [https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/shell-iot-ai-safety-
intellige...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/shell-iot-ai-safety-intelligent-
tools/)

